# Java-Anwendung blockiert



## dior (5. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe ein ganz  kleines JavaFX Programm welches ich in einem Intranet-Wiki laufen lassen will.

Wenn ich in Netbeans (NetBeans-IDE 8.0.2 mit Java 8u45) "Run as Webstart" auswähle bekomme ich die Meldung:


Was muss ich machen das ich das Programm 
1. lokal bei mir am PC mit Netbeans testen kann
2. das JavaProgramm in mein Intranet-Wiki einbinden kann damit es startet?

danke im Voraus


----------

